# Parents Remodeling



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

In short, I want able to give my parents a couple of names that I can recommend for remodeling some rooms in their house (flooring, walling, painting, etc). They do have someone working on it right now, but unfortunately do not agree with how long it is taking to get the house finished -- although the quality of work has been great. At the very least, if anyone can recommend the names of people to have for future reference that would be great. My mom especially is very hesitant to hire people when she has not seen their work since they have had less than desirable experiences with people in the past. Please note that I am looking for names to provide to them for future reference just in case things don't work out and also for future reference, so they are not looking to hire immediately (Although she is looking to do future remodeling, so I'm sure someone would be getting a call in the not distant future!). References, before/after pictures, etc. would go a long way for her. Thanks a bunch for any recommendations.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

The Hired Hand -- Forum member


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, I've got his number written down, and heard great things about him so far on the PFF. 

Anybody have any other recommendations?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

we have a great reputation, could help them out- if needed give me a shout. 



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f57/remodeling-36016/index4/


www.facebook.com/OmegaPensacola


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

let me know i give my cost on tile and stone from florida tile for any pff member have a few other sources for wood and carpet happy to give a free bid and refrences as well as pics thanks.


----------

